# Breeder hiding behind rescue



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been very open that I do all breed rescue. Yesterday, I got a call from another board member of our shelter asking me to take an eight year old male Schnauzer in for weight reduction so we can place him. Today, I talked with the contact person who runs a rescue in another town. In the course of the conversation, she said that the woman in her town who ran the local shelter for the city was looking for a Maltese, and had asked her if her own rescue had one for her. I told her that I had not made up my mind to part with one of mine, but that if I did, she would have to be placed in a home where she would be expected to be a lap dog. She assured me this was an elderly couple who sounded perfect if I wanted to place her. I told her that a spay must be done. She said their shelter had an arrangement where this was done cheap and asked if it could be done there. The contact person who has the Schnauzer did not know the true intent of this person who runs this city shelter.
Later today, this person who runs the city shelter called me asking if I was going to place a Maltese. I told her I had not decided yet, but I might consider it to the right situation. She then informed me that she needed to let her girl rest because she had two litters. Hers was given to her, and she used a male from someone else in town. She said these people were rich, and thought that was enough to think the male was good. She knew absolutely noting about either of these dogs history. I later got more information to put the pieces together. She worked for the city shelter, so all dogs there had to be spay/neuter. She was going outside to another rescue looking for dogs to breed. I used such words to her as irresponsible, unethical, and back yard breeder. It didn't faze her. She is an elderly preacher's wife, and probably well thought of in her town, but, to me she is skum. Apparently she has been raising poms for years, and she is now trying to acquire Maltese for breeding. She let it be known that she was elderly and couldn't afford to pay much. 
Every time I think about if I had decided she could have my dog, who I don't want bred I get sick. The fact that no AKC paperwork would come with her didn't matter as her other one "given" to her didn't have papers either. I know they say breeders give their retired dogs to others. I was thinking it might be in my girl's best interest to "be an only child", but I know she is loved and safe here.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Gosh, I sure am glad you didn't place her with them! I've been seeing more and more reports of unethical rescues and rescue operations as brokers, etc... it's a scary thought.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

All of the breeders I've seen (online) who have retirees indicate that they will spay or neuter them before going to their new owners. I had thought that that was very "nice" of them to go ahead and do that for the new owners, but now I can see why they do.... just in case the person adopting them gets greedy and wants to breed them.....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 16 2005, 07:20 AM
> *All of the breeders I've seen (online) who have retirees indicate that they will spay or neuter them before going to their new owners. I had thought that that was very "nice" of them to go ahead and do that  for the new owners, but now I can see why they do.... just in case the person adopting them gets greedy and wants to breed them.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72991*


[/QUOTE]

This is really a learning experince for me too. At this point, I have so few dogs that I've not considered placing retired ones. While I know that it would be nice to give that dog a chance for undivided attention from someone, we do just fine as it is now, with the number we have. Since I am very interested in having future litters for show, I know that as I keep some, I will need to make the decision at some time, if I think it is best for my dog. I can tell you, any spay/neuter will be done before it leaves here. I read on another site where another breeder had the same problem, and now her dog is being placed again and she is trying to learn the status of it. I was also told by someone last night that the former animal control officer in their town owned one of the biggest puppymills around. People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

It is truly amazing how people will continue to find ways to abuse these little souls







...not just maltese but all breeds. It is sad that the only thing that matters to them is to make money with no regard at all for the little ones they hurt in the process.







Makes me just sick to my stomach. 








Lucylou...it amazes me that you a reputable breeder still wants to do it...knowing that so many want to do mean things to these precious little ones (tattoo, breed past there time, etc) 

I must say though that there are good people out here who would be great parents for your little ones...I will never again question why a breeder must ask me all the questions they do. I would not want one of my little ones going into unscupulous hands if I did what you do. (of course if I did what you do...Teddy and I would keep adding and never part with a one







) There are many of us who would never consider breeding, or treating out little one with anything but love (and by love, I mean all consuming love, the needs they have for vet care, food, shelter, water, excercise, etc are met gladly)

Susan


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Jun 16 2005, 10:57 AM
> *It is truly amazing how people will continue to find ways to abuse these little souls
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Susan, it's because of you and people like you, as well as my love for these wonderful pups that make me want to do it. True, I've had a couple bumps in the road with the small number I have sold, but I'm learning. I also have had great experiences. I have one dog in a home with an elderly retired lady who is also active in rescue, another is with a family who takes him camping, and one is with a lady who has been a foster mom to over 40 children. She just adopted her 5th yesterday. I hear from her almost daily. Her dog will be shown by my friend, so I'll get to see it in the ring. 
My dogs are my family. True, I have three grown children, but the dogs and I have our own life, and each one is special.
Also, I'm a firm believer that there is a middle ground needed. We have those who sell dogs far out of the average family's means, then we have the mills and back yard breeders. What is the average family to do it they want a nice quality Maltese? I might not be able to help many, but I will help those I can. My primary goal is breeding quality for showing, but we all know they aren't all show pups.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Jun 16 2005, 10:57 AM
> *I will never again question why a breeder must ask me all the questions they do.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73050*


[/QUOTE]

That applies to rescue groups, too. I periodically hear people complain about the approval process for adopting a Maltese rescue and how unfair it is with the restrictions (no students, renters, need fenced yard, etc.) and the requirement for a home check, excellent vet references, etc. 

I wish people would understand that it's done to protect the poor souls from people such as the breeder you described, although all rescues go already spayed and neutered. It's not discrimination, but just an effort to find the very best home for a particular dog so that this time it will be its forever home.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How sad and you said she ran the shelter? Such a shame her greed blinds her to the truth,I wish there was someone to turn her in to.Is there not someone elese "higher up" from her you can go to, to tell them what she is doing? I just dont think its right for someone to work or manage a shelter & breed these poor babies the way she is. Thier are so many GOOD ppl. that try to help and then there are ppl. like her









The contracts & adoption papers are so very important,as Marj said for very obvious reasons.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm just speechless


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jun 16 2005, 10:14 AM
> *This is really a learning experince for me too.  At this point, I have so few dogs that I've not considered placing retired ones.  While I know that it would be nice to give that dog a chance for undivided attention from someone, we do just fine as it is now, with the number we have.  Since I am very interested in having future litters for show, I know that as I keep some, I will need to make the decision at some time, if I think it is best for my dog.  I can tell you, any spay/neuter will be done before it leaves here.  I read on another site where another breeder had the same problem, and now her dog is being placed again and she is trying to learn the status of it.  I was also told by someone last night that the former animal control officer in their town owned one of the biggest puppymills around.  People never cease to amaze me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73038*


[/QUOTE]

The fact that someone gives rescue a bad name infuriates me. SO many people are in it for the love of dogs and absolutely nothing else. Then you get the bad egg...... UGH! I really thought most breeders placed a clause in the contratc that if you cannot keep the dogs for any reason it comes back to me. End Of Story. If a dog was placed with someone else that is in violation of the contract and the dog can be forced to be given back. You just never know. I work with several breeders and help them place retired dogs through rescue and it has been an amiable relationship with them. I certainly put in a lot of effort on my part to keep it that way just to protect those few I am able to get. But several I know will spay or neuter prior to them coming to me. That is an investment for the breeder in protecting their lines. Just my humble opinion. But those people should be turned in to ANYONE - humane societ of the united states, SPCA etc. Where's animal Cops :new_Eyecrazy: when you need 'em???? I think someone should give me one of those badges......MMMMuuuuuuahahahahahahaha! 

Robyn


----------

